# Babies at six weeks old



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

You're KILLING me, here!!! I would sooooo love to have another baby from you and you tempt me with these little beauties!!! :lol:

I love the one with Marlowe singing! Did it work?? Did she get in??  Big hugs to all the babies - make sure Holly gets one, too and save the best for last and give yourself a bear hug from me and Lucybug!! :hug:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am sorry...I don't mean to torture you! I know you will be getting another baby, but we want to make sure the timing is perfect. 

Yes, it worked. She is still the voice of the litter, and her song got them all back in. 

Hugs to you too my Dear. Enjoy the show and good luck with Meau in Rally! Love you!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh am I ever _in love _with your litter!! I will be crying right along with you when those beautiful creatures go on to their forever homes. I will also be tickled RED to watch Marlowe (great name!!!) grow and accomplish all I know she will. Gosh, could it really be six weeks gone by already? Just by looking I can tell all your love and work and effort have paid off beautifully! How wonderful to have all those precious eyes on you, and how wonderful they've been launched so well into their lives.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

They've gotten so big!! I love all their faces! But the blue boy's lovely face and spunky attitude has touched my heart ... I can't get another poodle, I can't get another poodle, I can't get another poodle.... Yet


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

oh such a pretty name for such a pretty girl! I am thrilled that she is the one you will be keeping and hoping to see lots of updates via PF


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

They are all soooo beautiful! I just don't know how all of you breeders part with them! I would be up to my neck in poodles!!! LOL!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i want that one and that one and that one and that one


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my, are they ever cute! And they grow up so fast!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks you guys. Chagall... I may have to lean on you. I have been shedding quite a few tears this week knowing our time together is getting very short. It is never easy saying goodbye, and as we get closer to the end, I become an emotional basket case. This litter is particularly difficult, knowing I will not have another litter in my home for roughly three years, and there is nothing on earth I enjoy doing more than this. I have warned everyone who is coming for their puppy that I WILL be a blubbering idiot when they take their pup, so at least I warned them...lol! The guys at the airport always watch Bruce and I walking away from one of the pups at the cargo office, he with his arm around me, stuffing kleenex into my hand, with intense concern on their faces, and I am always saying "I'm okay. I'm okay" to them.

Saying goodbye to these little souls who, while in my care, have gone from completely dependent, blind, deaf, helpless infants to feisty, fun, silly, affectionate, sweet little dogs with distinct personalities, is the most rewarding thing I have ever done in my life. The ONLY thing that soothes my pain is seeing how happy they make their new families. Like I said before, almost everyone who buys one of my babies returns the favours I have done for them, and keeps me posted via emails, photos and videos of their baby's progress. THAT is worth its weight in gold to me.

We have begun bringing the pups out into the rest of the house a couple at a time, letting them run around the kitchen and get a feel for the workings of a home. When I get the videos posted on Youtube, I will start another thread. They are priceless!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Bittersweet i suppose.......they sure are adorable. I know the anxiety is high for the owners of these spoo babes!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> Bittersweet i suppose.......they sure are adorable. I know the anxiety is high for the owners of these spoo babes!


Oh definately! They are so excited! I totally relate because it was not too long ago I was awaiting Quincy's arrival. This week is all about making shipping plans and dates for people to come and get their little one.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm tearing up just picturing you at the moments of departure. I don't know but this year has flown by, so I'm sure 3 years will, too. Can't believe summer is over and gone. These puppies are so adorable. Love hearing about little Marlowe singing to get in. She's pulling out every trick!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh you do get the cutest puppy pics. They are so sweet. I know this must be hard on you but when Jenny has her litter you can come as often as you'd like and get your puppy fix. I know its not the same but it might help!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> I'm tearing up just picturing you at the moments of departure. I don't know but this year has flown by, so I'm sure 3 years will, too. Can't believe summer is over and gone. These puppies are so adorable. Love hearing about little Marlowe singing to get in. She's pulling out every trick!


Awwww...thank you for your empathy. I appreciate it immensely. I hope the time goes quickly. It gives me some time to regroup and figure out if I want another boy or if I might look at a girl from someone else's breeding.

Marlowe is a card. She has been the voice of the litter from the word go, but the singing was new and a sight (and sound) to behold. Little dickens!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

They are just too adorable. I have so much respect for all of the breeders on here. I would love to do it but I know me. I would want to keep them all. Marlowe is fantastic! Love that pic of her singing!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Arreau - what a beautiful litter! I know it will be hard for you to let them go - even though I'm sure they are going to wonderful homes!

I was missing my Vincent - dog today and seeing those puppy faces cheered me up.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Arreau - what a beautiful litter! I know it will be hard for you to let them go - even though I'm sure they are going to wonderful homes!
> 
> I was missing my Vincent - dog today and seeing those puppy faces cheered me up.


Thank you so much! Yes, they are all gloing to terrific homes! I am very blessed with the people who add one of my babies to their family.

I am glad the photos helped you today. If you want to really be cheered up, you should check out the videos on youtube. My channel is under arreaupoodles. These guys are a hoot when they are on the move!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Too cute, wish I could fly over today and play with them all


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Me too!!! Imagine how much fun we could have!!


----------

